# 325 Limo



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok so it's not real, I got bored and played around with one of my pics, it's not a stretched limo but I think it looks kinda cool. I was looking for a wider pic so I could make it longer but this was all I had.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Ok so it's not real, I got bored and played around with one of my pics, it's not a stretched limo but I think it looks kinda cool. I was looking for a wider pic so I could make it longer but this was all I had. *


:lmao: :thumbup:

That's almost as silly as the 911 stretch limo I saw at MacWorld a few years back. :tsk:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok it is kinda dumb, but I was just playing around, I made it better lookin, just ignore the roof line on the house, I did this in 2 minutes


I would rent this for prom if I was a high school senior


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Anyone have an X5 version of that?


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

:lmao:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *Anyone have an X5 version of that?  *


I think the X5 version actually exists.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Wouldn't surprise me. I've seen the Navigator version quite a lot around here. I bet it must be fun to chop up an X5. :yikes: Perhapts the folks on the TV program Monster Garage could get their hands on one.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

How about this bimmer creation. Its not a limo but still interesting. I made it for my father who is a funeral director..


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Gimpy, I just did a quick search and found this X5 pic


----------

